# Outer Banks August 2016



## TheBig (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo Boardies, ich bin 13.8. bis zum 20.8 auf den Outer Banks NC, wir würden gerne ein deepsea fishing trip machen. Ist jemand vor Ort und hat Lust gemeinsam (max. 3 Leute), mit uns (2) ein Boot zu chartern. Tagestour ca.1200 Dollar plus Tip für den mate. Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.


----------



## tomsen83 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Outer Banks August 2016*

Ersmal nach Neu Kaledonien kommen|bigeyes

Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss...


----------



## TheBig (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Outer Banks August 2016*

Nicht Neukaledonien, sondern North Carolina )


----------

